# Flameback still holding...



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

How long do Kyoga Flamebacks hold? she has been holding for almost 3 weeks. she clearly has fry in her mouth, (they changes from yellow to black a week ago). will she spit them, or will she starve herself?

thanks, RBFG


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Catch her, I'm sure she'll spit in the net. Is she housed with anything else?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

She is housed in a "hodge podge" 20 gallon regular tank. there are about 20 misc. tangs and malawan cichlid in the tank. there are actually 2-3 flamebacks holding, but only one that I am sure have fry.

The only problem with catching her is that i will have to completely tear the tank down. I have rocks stacked top to bottom making it impossible to net her out.

If I can get her out, will a 5 gallon cube tank work to temp. house the fry? Can I put the fry from the other flamebacks with hers?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Yikes! That's a lot of fish for a standard 20 gallon. My suggestion is to buy a 10 gallon and let her spit in there. Otherwise strip her and put the fry in the 5 gallon cube until you can work out a better situation. To catch her drain 80% of the water this will make things a bit easier when you go to catch her.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I am going to pull all of the rock out this evening, it will not be possible to catch her otherwise. And I know it sound like a lot of fish, but I have zero fighting, everyone eats well, and haven't lost any fish since they were introduced. And the flamebacks are comfortable enough to spawn, so I am not to concerned.

I will strip her and use the 5 gallon for the time being. I will have much more tank space in a few months, they can be cozy until then.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I finally had time to strip the tank and catch the female flameback. She has been holding for a loooong time. when I put her into the tub, she spit a few fry. so I prepared a new 10 gallon tank and stripped the rest.

I was amazed, there were 15- 1/4" fry in her mouth (she is only 1.5").

I didnt lose any fry, and she seems to be doing fine, she finally got to enjoy a meal.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

pics!


----------

